# Pneumatikzylinder in AWL



## NW-Trader (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe SPS-Freunde,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und starte gleich mal mit zwei Fragen ...

Als Erstes folgende Aufgabenstellung:
- Ich habe einen Pneumatikzylinder, der durch einen Gegenstand vor einem Näherungssensor E124.2 = 1 ausgefahren werden soll (A124.0=1)
- der Zylinder hat einen Endlagenschalter E124.6, welcher den Zylinder wieder zurück fahren soll (A124.0=0)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keinen Anfangslagenschalter habe und schon der nächste Gegenstand am Näherungssensor wartet.
Nun hab ich das mit einem Timer versucht. Die Laufzeit des Zylinders ist 3s. Jedoch wirkt meine Kreation in beide Richtungen und so wartet der Zylinder erst 3s ehe er loslegt.
Wer kann mir für mein Problem eine effiziente Lösung zeigen?

Die 2. Frage wäre ... gibt es eine Art "wait"-Befehl in AWL?

Ich danke schon mal.:-D


----------



## defans (4 Oktober 2008)

U     E    124.2
      UN    T     20
      S     A    124.0


      U     E    124.6
      L     S5T#3S
      SA    T     20
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U     T     20
      R     A    124.0


gruss d.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
da du anscheinend auch neu in der SPS-Welt bist vielleicht noch folgende Anregung :

Ich würde auch diese Aufgabenstellung schon mit einer Schrittkette lösen.
Vielleicht benutzt du auch mal die Foren-Suche zu dem Thema.
Bei der Schrittkette würde es dann wie folgt laufen :
Schritt_1 : warten auf Ini (E142.2)
- Ini angefahren
Schritt_2 : Zylinder ausfahren + Starten von Timer
- Zeit abgelaufen
Schritt_3 : Zylinder zurückfahren + warten, dass Ini nicht mehr belegt ist
- Ini nicht mehr abgefahren
gehe wieder zu Schritt_1

Gruß
LL


----------



## NW-Trader (7 Oktober 2008)

*Danke für den Tip*

sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat, bis ich mich wieder melde, ich war die letzten 2 Tage nicht ans I-Netz gekommen.
Wegen Schrittketten ... brauch ich auch noch Kenntnis drüber, muss ich mal suchen.
Danke jeden falls für den Tip  !


----------

